# Samba4 Login issues



## QuinRiva (Nov 24, 2012)

I've installed Samba4 following the instructions here, using --dns-backend=SAMBA_INTERNAL, however I am having login issues from my Windows machine.  I can successfully login with the *Administrator* account that I created as part of the setup process, but I get the error (in the event log):


> Windows cannot find the local profile and is logging you on with a temporary profile. Changes you make to this profile will be lost when you log off.



Furthermore, the other user I've created cannot login at all, and simply get:


> User profile service failed the sign in.



Additionally I have set path =  in my smb.conf file, so I think that should work.

Any suggestions?


----------



## abhay4589 (Nov 24, 2012)

Your Problem seems come from Windows side and not from SMB server side.
Do you have Domain users on that system, If so then you will have to make sure that they are also part of local group.


----------



## QuinRiva (Nov 25, 2012)

I installed RSAT and had a bit of a dig around, and I get the error RPC Server is unavailable.

Is this a separate set up to Samba4?


----------



## QuinRiva (Nov 25, 2012)

I tried nltest /dsgetdc:sin from the windows machine:

```
DC: \\VANITY
Address: \\192.168.1.5
Dom Guid: e14abd99-4704-4c6e-8072-e359f457c3e
Dom Name: SIN
Forest Name: sin.x
Dc Site Name: Default-First-Site-Name
Our Site Name: Default-First-Site-Name
Flags: PDC GC DS LDAP KDC TIMESERV GTIMESERV WRITEABLE DNS_FOREST CLOSE_SITE
```


----------



## ziyanm (Nov 27, 2012)

Have you tested with roaming profiles disabled? If login works with local profiles you can narrow down the problem.


----------



## QuinRiva (Dec 1, 2012)

My understanding is that setting:

```
path =
```
in smb.conf, disables roaming profiles and forces local profiles.  As stated in the OP, I have already configured the server this way.


----------

